# Barging rafts



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Doing my first trip down cataract canyon and I have never barged rafts together before. I have a pretty crappy diagram to give you an idea of what I am thinking. Hopefully you understand what I am talking about. I was thinking of rigging it like option A because I could build a smaller mount to just hook to the side of the raft on the rafting frame. I couldn't find any pictures online how people were rigging it. Trying to figure out what was the best route to go. Thanks for the help.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Serious?
B. 
Don't even consider A.


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't think you need to "build" anything. We usually just use a couple of short straps, attach D-rings or frames.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

You just attach them to the d rings with some straps. No problems with the throttle getting in the way with the tubes. 
I thought it would be an easier mount to build and the width of the barge would be about the same either way. I am guessing by the first comment there is an error in my thought process.


----------



## Dsuth82 (Apr 2, 2012)

B is how I've done it. The more weight (drag) off to one side the more you have to counter steer usually. And when rigging keep safety in mind. We use a couple straps that we can undo quickly if we need to break up the floatilla in a hurry.


----------



## Spintowin (May 23, 2018)

Option B definitely. Depending on how many rafts you have you can add 2 to the front or 2 to the back for 5 or 7 on your flotilla. Did 7 rafts 2 3 2 on my last cataract trip.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

I strap 2 rafts together side by side with 6 ft straps. I always go frame to frame. I then center the motor raft between the two other rafts from the back and use long straps (about 20 ft) for 16ft boats. If the rafts are different lengths just line them up so the motor raft centers in the stern. I think it is slightly more efficient to push a diamond than 3 wide. 5 and 6 boats gets really long. never tried 7. I talk someone else into bringing a motor!


----------



## Vasevida (May 2, 2017)

Arrange the boat in chevrons with the motor boat pushing in back - like an arrow, if you have 6 do two chevrons with pusher in back.. Long shaft motor with transom on beavertail or stern frame. Try to avoid d ring to d ring connections as they will get torqued and can break/tear off. Frame to frame or lifeline to lifeline works best. Tie up to shore to mount motor . I know it sounds like a no brainer but we had a guy lose one in the snake once trying to mount it mid stream. Boss was not happy.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Try to set up a diamond or an arrow to keep it as narrow and streamlined as possible to minimize drag. Push don't pull. You'r usually pushing the rear of the barge side to side vs. steering the front. We strap frame to frame and be ready to release in a hurry. Different size boats or a dory require some "engineering". Just mess around until you get it right.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Vasevida said:


> Tie up to shore to mount motor . I know it sounds like a no brainer but we had a guy lose one in the snake once trying to mount it mid stream. Boss was not happy.


Doh!


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I appreciate the advice on the rigging shapes. That makes sense also being able to release quickly if needed seems to be a good idea. Are you using a motor mount or is using the d rings to attach the motor common.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

You need a motor mount. The mention of d-rings was for tying the boats together, though that is a bad idea as well unless you like replacing d rings or are a raft repair guy. Tie the boats frame to frame and use some sort of motor mount for best results.

I like the longest, skinniest pod I can control. Momentum is a function of length vs width and momentum is good. My biggest pod yet was 10 boats. 2 wide and 5 long. If i had 3 boats i would do 3x1 and if it wouldnt steer well enough i would put two side by side and put the motor boat in the back centered. Strap frame to frame tight and long skinny rigs do fine in true flatwater, which is what you have above and below the rapids in cat. Think of the rigs a tug boat pushes.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Like ZB says, Ditto on attaching frame to frame with your straps - I never attach to D-rings unless there's no other choice. I also like to make sure that I can reach the buckles and release the straps if there's an emergency or need to break up the pod quickly.

It helps to arrange your straps so that when you bust up the pod, the straps will still be attached to your boat and not the boat you were attached to. One less thing to deal with at the takeout...

Have a great trip!

-AH


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Motors are great off the back of a cat. Also nice to not have motor fluids dripping on a nice floor.



Catarafts and ovals in a line alternating.


/boy-girl, boy-girl
//fingercuffs


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Keep the outside oars ready for use in case - when the motor dies so you still have some control. It is also useful to have oar power for landing and backing up.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Make sure all the straps are tight. When you make a right hand turn and the left boats have loose straps they swing out. Make sure there are no straps dangling in the water. They’ll end up in the prop.

What you see in the picture is the second row. The gray boat is the start of the third.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

That looks like quite the barge you guys had. Thanks for the tip on the oars.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Was that a serious question or a test of the collective conscientiousness of Mtn Buzz

"B", cam tight frame to frame, motor mount but my input is very late on this thread.


----------



## bboyes (Aug 19, 2017)

*All good suggestions*

We just got off Deso/Gray and barged the first day of flat water with four different sized rafts, one motor, and a bunch of ducks (IKs) which would periodically tag on too. Quick release, motor in middle, outside oars usable. Plan ahead to land since it takes a while to get all disconnected and everyone under their own power again, meanwhile you are still going downstream at a few mph.

On other trips we temporarily barge sometimes if we are lunching on the river or whatever. The ducks have an easy time "docking" with the cats.

We also have a pair of old Grumman alum canoes with bars across the thwarts and a splash skirt between. We call it 'The Silver Swan' or the 'AlumaCat'. Worked great when we had a bunch of little kids on fall flatwater river trips. They would all climb on and use it as a diving platform. No danger of tipping.


----------



## ckirrk (Jul 13, 2013)

it is never a good idea to attach to D rings when barging up. Tie up Frame to frame tight without any slop. tighten it up if the barge package starts to loosen up as you go down stream it will make steering possible. I have seen holes ripped in boats due to the d ring attachment method. Seriously puts a damper and delay on the trip. 

Motor mount is a must. you can make a very usable motor mount using speed rail fittings and schedule 40 aluminum pipe. have the motor mount attach to the frame of the raft and go back off the rear of the boat so the motor is pushing on the frame.That way the load is distributed to all the frames in the package not the rubber. 

If the motor mount is mounted on the raft tube and not attached to anything else when you power up it will suck the back of the raft down into the water and all the load will be on the motor boat and its D rings There are a number of frame builders who make great mounts for rafts and cats. they are very different in design. not hard to duplicate if you have a mind to do it yourself.

You are able to steer the barge to keep the whole package in the current and that's the best you can hope for. Use guy lines to keep the push boat with the motor straight behind the package and try to keep all the boats in line with the direction of travel. Heaviest boats in the middle in front of the push boat lighter ones off to the side. 

Last thing. anticipate your movements. you are moving on a moving river and you might think you have plenty of time to make a move until you are watching camp go by while you are trying to get to shore. Avoid the mouths of canyons on your way down stream to cataract canyon. there are rock debris fans that run out into the river from flash floods they can tear up your propeller. take a spare propeller. Shaeffer Canyon is notorious for tagging props (I have personal experience there) but any of them have debris near the mouth. be safe and pass em on the opposite side of the river from canyon mouths. If you are planning on stopping to hike a side canyon stop upstream of the mouth of the canyon.

Take your time and don't hurry have a great trip.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Ckirk thanks for all the advice. We are going to have 3 or 4 rafts 16' 14' 13' and 10'. One kayak and maybe an IK. The thought behind A was that we could stack them from biggest to smallest to make it kind of more arrow dynamic and we could build a smaller motor mount off the frame so it would take up less room. It sounds like it was a bad idea but that's why I like to throw things like that out there to see how crazy I am. Generally crazy is the result.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Boats were designed to go straight, not sideways. If they are at the speed of the current, sideways is fine. Add power and try going faster than the current and the front tube will want to dig in and water will start flowing over the top of the tube, forcing it down into the river. With enough speed, the front boat of your pod could end up upside down, under the pod.

Are you going to use an electric trolling motor or a small gas outboard?


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

We will be using a gas motor. I can see how that could happen. Starting this thread has saved me some time. We were planning on taking it out on a lake to test it out since this would be are first time doing it. So you have saved me time and energy. I appreciate everyone for helping me out on this.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Did look into using a electric motor but with the batteries and the solar panels to recharge it didn't seem to make sense. Gas seems to be most efficient.


----------

